# Ball Mason



## Stickeygreen4476 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been picking up ball mason jars for my wife to put around the house. I know the ones I have been getting are not worth much. I was wondering if any information could be given on this one. I got a box of 2 qt masons and the one has somthing odd on it besides being a number 13. The letter a in mason is flat. It can be read but barley felt. Is this and common error?


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Aug 22, 2010)

Second


----------



## jskirk (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like the A hole on the mold was clogged.....cool jar


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Aug 22, 2010)

Do you think they made e-lax for the molds?


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 23, 2010)

Stickey...yep...that letter was likely filled with carbon. Does make it more interesting though...as does the #13.
 BUT -Just to let you know about the "Urban Legend" connected with the #13 Ball jars > > >

 "And just one final word concerning a recent phenomenon that involves certain Ball jars. This concerns the "rarity" of the #13 Ball Perfect Mason jars. These jars ARE NOT rare at all, and the stories you hear about superstitious people or moon shiners breaking all of them for fear of bad luck is an old wive's tale, or a tale conjured up by someone to try to make the jars appear rare to the unknowing to jack up the price. While these stories may indeed have "some" merit to them, there are still MANY of the #13 jars out there; far too many to be classed as even scarce jars. And as recently as five years ago, there was NO PREMIUM attached to these jars, it was just another mould number on the base. While the #13 jars are indeed just a little bit harder to find than some other numbers, they ARE NOT rare, or even scarce, by any stretch of the word."


 Above taken from this site....
 http://home.earthlink.net/~raclay/DatingBalljars.HTML
 which also has some other good info about Ball jars.

 I've probably seen more of the #13 Ball jars than any other mold number...likely due to the myth surrounding them and folks making them more available for sale.


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 23, 2010)

I like that....there is some on eBay that pay WAY to much for these jars....incredible to say the least.   

     You are fighting a legend though....LOL   But I agree.


----------

